
Simulating Physics with Computers by Richard P. Feynman (1981) [pdf] - maverick_iceman
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~christos/classics/Feynman.pdf
======
brudgers
A previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11650712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11650712)

